# Hook for Clousers?



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Im new to fly tying, what hook would you recommend for clousers in size 4? I plan to use this as my primary fly looking for Smallies on the LMR this year.

Ive read that Bob Clouser recommends a Mustad 3366, some people like popper hooks, and other even use jig hooks. It seems like the popper hook would be good for me as a beginner..at least I would get the eyes in the same place each time.

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Quality-wise, there are not a lot better than Tiemco's saltwater hooks. I tie most of my clousers on size 1. 

http://www.cabelas.com/hooks-hook-s...-F5D2-DF11-82EF-001B21631C34&mr:referralID=NA

You want the shorter shank. The longer the shank, the closer to the point of the hook the weight needs to be. You can divide the distance from the point to the eye as a starting point. 




I use IBalz for weight now.


----------



## BradS (Apr 7, 2004)

I like the Mustad 3366 for my clousers. Good price and the right shank length . I get them here...

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/sproat-hooks/810305.aspx

Brad


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I'm also a 3366 user/abuser. I go through them like crazy, but I use them for other patterns than Clouser's, too.


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Size 6 hook vs. size 1 I usually tie. Going smaller lately, throwing the 4 weight.


----------

